# Boneless leg of lamb with q-view



## yount (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok this is my first leg of lamb smoke if it comes out half as good as it looks with the rub i will be happy.
I rubbed it with grill mates sweet and smokey grill rub and i am smoking it with some cherry wood.Here it is rubbed down.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Lookin good.  Keep the Q VIEW coming.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks good there, looking forward to the qview when its done...


----------



## yount (Aug 13, 2009)

well here it is smoking along with some wicked beans minus the wicked.lol dutchs recipie minus the peppers and dry mustard


----------



## fire it up (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like it is off to a tasty start.
Did Dutch's beans for a family cook out a little while back and since there were kids and my wuss sister who can't take any heat I chopped up and added a no heat jalapeno.  All the flavor and aroma but zero heat.


----------



## yount (Aug 13, 2009)

I wanted the heat but the wife is a wuss plus my 7 yr old i will make a small batch with heat for myself in the near future


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 13, 2009)

So far so good. Everything sound really good so I'm keeping a close eye on this one cause I just found a whole leg of lamb and I'm thinking of smoking it this weekend.


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Dude,
The legs of lamb here are averaging about $46-50.00 per. I love lamb, but at $6.99 a pound bulk-well, I like the cheaper cuts, like the shoulder for $.99 a pound. Of course, one can only eat so much pork. The problem I have is there are only the two of us, and only does not like much beyod cottage cheese and something. I might give it away to the mission.
I hope you have many people to share your bounty


----------



## rivet (Aug 14, 2009)

Lamb is a great tasting meat and yours looks real good so far. Looking forward to the finished view!


----------

